
SRE for single-tiered software applications - rey12rey
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/management-tools/sre-for-single-tiered-software-applications
======
aserafini
This article signals to me that we may have reached ‘peak microservice’ and
should now expect a flood of blog posts extolling the virtues of monoliths and
lots of industry effort to combine microservices into self-contained
monoliths.

~~~
tyingq
They'll have to coin a less deragatory term than monolith first. Cohesive
Apps? Macroservices?

~~~
kitd
Integrapp?

I'll stick to coding maybe ...

~~~
BossingAround
> Integrapp

That's amazing in a horrible way. Got reminded of r/THI

------
anonsivalley652
All well and good. Here's something that sounds totally crazy: the future of
infrastructure and of software development is in self-programming/self-
modifying systems driven by AI to meet a set of requirements. Not buzzword
pitchdeck bingo, but systems that can figure out how to optimize, fix and add
features to themselves. It's asking a whole lot to get there, but it's
inevitable because the cost savings potential is cavernous. There will only be
three job left: govt bureaucrat, elder care, and a million applicants vying to
be the last remaining engineer who can figure out the latest combinator-based
programming language written in BF this machine decided to create on its own.

~~~
cjblomqvist
For non standardized features, I doubt it will happen. I'm my experience, it
all comes down to the details, and the details need to be expressed in a
language without possible interpretation problems. Imo, most programming
languages are already on that level, so there won't be any revolution here.

Graphical programming might change how many people work. More standardized
modules (blogging, authentication, e-commerce, etc) might gradually save us
more and more time. But what differentiates will always be needed to be
expressed in some way.

Sure, we could go towards SQL-like ways of expressing the desired result
instead of how the program should process things, but honestly I think in many
scenarios ifs and such statements will be much easier to express yourself in
for a long time (ever?).

~~~
hderms
It's possible that we could be replaced but it's hard to envision it would
happen without a general AI.

Developments that are sophisticated, but fall short from truly replacing
engineers, wouldn't have the predicted effect. Let's say a 20% improvement in
the time it takes to produce software. Would anyone feel strongly, at this
point, that this that would result in 20% of engineers being out of a job, or
is it more likely we'd just produce 20% more software?

